# calcium - how long does it last?



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

Well, Ive been doing really good on calcium... instead of having 2 ibs attacks each of the 7 days of the week, I'm down to about 1 attack on 2 days out of seven.(after about 3 months of being on caltrate)here's my problem. I'm on the pink bottle, and I take 2 full pills each day, one with each meal. I can only eat when i take the calcuim pills, and I'm only fine for about 45 minutes after I take the pill. If I decide to have a snack an hour later, I'll get Diarrhea. It makes it a little hard becasue I find I'm hungry alot because I can only eat during pill time. No snacks in between. I guess that may be good for my body in a way, But i can't eat alot at one sitting, I have a small stomach, and I guess I can't each as much as others and it emptys faster.If I eat only during pill time, I'm usually fine, unless I go overboard and eta something I shouldn't.Is it like this for everyone, or just me? I find after 2 hours i've eatin, I'm drooling at all the food I see, and going crazy untill the next 2 hours are up untill I can eat again.I'm at a healthy weight, in fact I could use a few pounds, 5 foot 1 and 95 pounds. So i'm not overeating.what do you think? does this make any sence? I hope I've explained myself okay.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

You should be able to eat a snack and not have to take any calcium inbetween the usualy full meal time dose. There should be enough calcium still working on you to keep the diarrhea away.If you try it and still have attacks then you can split the tablet and take a half tablet every time you eat but it should work the other way also.I do need 3 a day and you said you are taking 2 a day the leaves a long period between the last and first dose so this is something to consider.Let us know how you are doing.Linda


----------



## amygurl (Aug 26, 2001)

Maybe you should try a different calcium. Have you tried the one in the purple bottle? Wouldn't hurt to try it.


----------



## babydoll (Nov 14, 2001)

yes ive tried the purple box. Thats what i started on. - moved up to the pink box and found it worked better.


----------

